# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Pedofilia e personazhit Muhamed?!

## krishterprizren

Kjo ka të bëjë me martesën e Muhamedit me Aishen kur ajo ishte vetëm 6 vjeç. Konsumimi i martesës u bë kur ajo ishte 9 vjeç. Shumica e burimeve islamike pranojnë që Aisha ishte 9 vjeç kur ata konsumuan martesën, ndërsa disa islamikë modernë e kundërshtojnë një gjë të tillë.

Burimet që flasin për këtë ngjarje janë të shumta, citimet e mëposhtme shpjegojnë në hollësi:


Sahih Libri 008, Numër 3310:

Aisha (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) dëshmoi: Apostulli i Allahut (paqa qoftë me të) u martua me mua kur isha 6 vjeç, dhe u pranova në shtëpinë e tij kur isha 9 vjeç. 

Sahih Bukhari Volumi 7, Libri 62, Numër 64

që profeti u martua me të kur ajo ishte gjashtë vjeç, dhe konsumoi martesën kur ajo ishte 9 vjeç, dhe ajo qëndroi me të për nëntë vjet (dmth deri në vdekjen e tij).


Sahih Bukhari Volumi 7, Libri 62, Numër 88 

Profeti shkroi (kontratën e martesës) me Aishen kur ajo ishte gjashtë vjeç dhe konsumoi martesën me të kur ajo ishte nëntë vjeç dhe ajo qëndroi me të nëntë vjet (dmth deri në vdekjen e tij).


Disa burime përpiqen të thonë se ishte vetë babai i Aishes, Abu Bakr, ndjekësi më i afërt i Muhamedit që propozoi Muhamedit vajzën e tij për martesë. Faktet thonë se ishte Muhamedi ai që kërkoi të martohej me të.


Sahih Bukhari 7.18

Profeti i kërkoi Abu Bakr-it dorën e Aishes në martesë. Abu Bakr-i tha Po unë jam vëllai yt. Profeti tha, Ti je vëllai im në fenë e Allah-ut dhe në Librin e Tij, por ajo (Aisha) është e ligjshme për tu martuar me mua.

Kjo ndodhi pasi Muhamedi dhe Abu Bakr-i kishin dhënë fjalën njëri-tjetrit se ishin vëllezër, prandaj ai u çudit kur Muhamedi i kërkoi një gjë të tillë. Megjithatë Muhamedi e siguroi atë se kjo vëllazëri ishte në fe dhe jo në mish, prandaj skishte problem me këtë martesë. 

Hadith të tjerë që tregojnë specifikisht moshën e Aishës janë si më poshtë:


Sahih Bukhari 5.236.

Kadija vdiq tre vjet para largimit të profetit nga Medina. Ai qëndroi atje për rreth dy vjet dhe u martua me Aishen kur ajo ishte një vajzë 6 vjeçare, dhe ai konsumoi martesën kur ajo ishte nëntë vjeç.


Sahih Bukhari 5.234

Profeti mu afrua kur isha një vajzë gjashtë vjeçare. Ne shkuam në Medina dhe qëndruam tek shtëpia e Bani-al-Harith bin Khazraj. Pastaj u sëmura dhe më ranë flokët. Më vonë flokët mu rritën përsëri dhe mamaja ime Um Ruman, erdhi tek unë, kur una isha duke luajtur në kolovajse me disa nga shoqet e mia. Ajo më thiri dhe unë shkova tek ajo, pa e ditur se çdonte nga unë. Ajo më kapi prej dore dhe më bëri të qëndroja tek dera e shtëpisë. Mua më ishte marrë fryma, dhe kur frymëmarrja u normalizua, ajo mori pak ujë dhe përkoi fytyrën dhe kokën me të. Pastaj më futi në shtëpi. Në shtëpi pashë disa gra Ansari që thanë, Urime, bekimet e Allah-ut dhe mbarësi. Pastaj ajo më besoi mua me to dhe ato më përgatitën (për martesë). Pa pritur Apostulli Allahut ardhi tek unë në mesditë dhe mamaja ime më dorëzoi tek ai, në atë kohë unë isha nëntë vjeçe.


Duket qartë nga vargjet më lart se Aisha ishte fëmijë dhe nuk po merrte vesh çfarë po ndodhte, kur Muhamedi iu afrua.


Sahih Bukhari Volumi 7, Libri 62, Numër 90 


Kur Profeti u martua me mua, mamaja ime ardhi tek unë dhe më bëri të hyja në shtëpi (të Profetit) dhe asgjë smë çuditi, veç ardhjes së Apostullit të Allah-ut në mesditë.

Padyshim që ka qënë çuditur. Ajo ishte fëmijë. Në pasazhin më poshtë thuhet se Aisha ishte akoma fëmijë, dhe luante me kukulla. 

Sahih Bukhari Volumi 8, Libri 73, Numër 151 


Unë luaja me kukulla në praninë e Profetit, dhe shoqet e mia luanin gjithashtu me mua. Kur Apostulli i Allahut futej (në dhomën time) ato fshiheshin, por Profeti i thëriste të vinin të luanin me mua.


Siç e theksuam më lart, referencat për moshën e Aishes janë të shumta megjithëse disa muslimanë vazhdojnë të mohojnë moshën e vogël të saj. Mesa duket ata i vret ndërgjegja që profeti i tyre të mund të ketë bërë një gjë të tillë. Disa të tjerë (në fakt shumë burime islamike) theksojnë me bindje se kjo ishte një pjesë e kulturës së kohës dhe këtu nuk ka asgjë për të diskutuar. Sipas tyre, mjaft vajza fillojnë menstruacionet në moshën 9 vjeçare, prandaj kjo shënon pjekurinë seksuale dhe prandaj Muhamedi nuk bëri asgjë të paligjshme apo të pamoralshme.

Në qoftë se do ta gjykonim Muhamedin sipas standartëve të botës së civilizuar të kohës së sotme, padyshim ai do klasifikohej si pedofil. Të ngjethen mishtë të mendosh se një burrë 51 vjeçar të lakmojë një vajzë 6 vjeçare, pasi pavarësisht se ai hyri tek ajo kur ajo u bë nëntë vjeç, ata u martuan kur ajo ishte gjashtë. Ndoshta në Arabi njerëz të tillë quhen profetë, por në botën e civilizuar ka emër tjetër për njerëz të tillë.

Megjithatë, Muhamedi nuk jetoi në kohën moderne, por në shekullin e shtatë në Arabi. Atëherë, le ta analizojmë këtë çëhtje sipas asaj kulture.

Edhe në qoftë se një ajze fillon menstruacionet që në moshën 9 vjeçare, kjo nuk do të thotë se ajo ka arritur pjekurinë seksuale. Nga ana mjekësore ne kuptojmë se duan edhe disa vite të tjera për formimin seksual dhe psikologjik. Pasojat e kontaktit në këtë moshë mund të jenë fatale për shëndetin fizik dhe emocional të një vajze. Edhe sikur kjo të kishte qënë komplet normale në atë kulturë, një profet duhet ta dijë se ai nuk i përket një kulture të caktuar apo një kohe të caktuar, por parimet e jetës së tij duhet të jenë një model për të gjitha kohërat në çdo kulturë. Nëse Muhamedi do kishte qënë profet i Zotit të vërtetë, ai padyshim do dinte që në boten e civilizuar kjo nuk është e pranueshme, prandaj duhet të mos e kishte bërë një gjë të tillë. Por siç kemi theksuar në artikujt e tjerë, ai jo vetëm që nuk ishte profet (sepse sbëri asnjë profeci), por ishte një manjak seksual që të bënte një gjë të tillë, të martohej me 9-22 gra, të martohej me gruan e birit të tij të adoptuar, i cili divorcoi gruan e tij që Muhamedi të martohej me të, u kap në flagrancë nga gruaja e tij Hafsa me shërbëtoren e saj, e të ëndërronte ditë e natë për parajsën që ishte e mbushur plot me virgjëresha. 

Muhamedi, ngado që ta kapesh nuk ishte profet (përveç se profet i rremë), por padyshim jeta morale e tij ishte komplet e shthurur deri në akte që të bëjnë të vjellësh. 

Në qofte se ti, i dashur lexues je musliman, pse ndjek ti një njeri të tillë si profet? A mos i shpikën të krishterët këto materiale? Këto janë dëshmitë e njerëzve besnikë të Muhamedit! Kontrolloni pasazhet.

Në përfundim le të themi se nëse kultura e Arabisë së shekullit të shtatë pranonte martesa të tilla, të një 51 vjeçari me një vajzë 9 vjeçare, atëherë Muhamedi nuk ishte pedofil, pasi nuk mund ta gjykojmë sipas standarteve të kohës së sotme, por si një drejtues i një feje, nëse ishte vërtetë profet, ai duhet të dinte më mirë sesa të bënte një gjë të tillë.


Nga ana tjetër, Jezusi bëri një jetë pa mëkat. A nuk është me e llogjikshme që të besojmë mesazhin e Atij që erdhi në botë me një qëllim në mendje, që të vdiste në kryq për të marrë dënimin për mëkatet e botës? Lutja jonë është që ju të pranoni këtë dashuri në jetën tuaj. Zoti ju bekoftë. 

 (Shënim për besimtarët muslimanë: Në këtë artikull nuk jemi përpjekur aspak që të ofendojmë apo të ulim fenë islame, ne thjesht kemi prezantuar faktet e njohura nga burimet islamike. Ju inkurajojmë që nëse nuk ishit të njohur me këto fakte më parë, të mos i refuzoni ato, por të kontrolloni vetë ato që kemi thënë me referencat e Hadith-it. Faleminderit për mirëkuptimin.)

----------


## eldonel

Tek romaket ka qene e lejuar qe nje vajz te ket moshen 12 vjeqare per martes kuptohet ne europ me vje mire qe e ceke edhe dallimin ndermjet vendeve si rezultat i klimes .
Ka shum raste qe martesat jane bere ne koh te hereshme pra me pjekurin seksuale te tyre dhe nuk ka pas pasoja s di ka i ki marrur keto gjoja psikologet kane thene ashtu ose keshtu fundja edhe po te thonin realiteti paraqitur tregon ndryshe duke u bazuar ne ate se ka pasur martesa te tilla dhe pasojat qe i cek ti nuk jane treguar gjekundi 
Kurse fjalet e fundit mbaji per veti .
Me vje meri per ju kur thoni per Isen a.s (Jezusin ) gjera qe nuk i takojn atij .
Ja nje psh Jezusi babai Jezusi biri siq e cekni ju qfar do te mendonte nje njeri qe ka llogjik ketu?

----------


## krishterprizren

këto jan të treguara ne hadithet i nderuari Eldonel sepse nese je i njoftuar pas shkrimeve të Kuranit për muslimanet jan të shenjëta edhe shkrimet e hadithit sepse jan shkruar nga shokët e Muhamedit dhe njerëzit që kan jetuar me të ne kohen e tij ndersa sa i perket emrit jezus ne orgjinal (hebraisht) është quajtur JESHUA që do të thot  ZOTI SHPETON se edhe gjuha hebraike dhe ajo arabe jan ne nje familje te gjuheve Jeshua apo Isa dhe ne gjuhen shqipe Jezus apo ne anglisht Jesus (Gjizes) por per Muslimanet Shqipëtar e quajn ISA ashtu si Arabet për ndonje pyetje tjeter mund te me drejtohesh qoft ne forum apo edhe ne emailadrese FLM 
edhe per fund une vetem ju kam pyetur per Muhamedin se qka mendoni qe ai kur ka qene ne moshen 51 vjeq u martua me Aishen vajzen e Ebubekrit (Abu Bakr-i) kur ajo ishte vetem 6 vjeqe dhe fjeti me te qe kur ajo ishte 9 vjeqe a mund te quhet Muhamedi Pedofil ?

----------


## besi84

*@krishterprizren*
Ti se pari duhet ta kuptoshe dallimin mes haditheve dhe Kuranit. 
Hadithet kane treguar (jo pak here) se nuk u jan rezistuar kohes dhe kane pesuar ndryshime drastike.
Diqka qka nuk mundet te ndodhe me shkrimet e shenjta Kuranore.

----------


## eldonel

> këto jan të treguara ne hadithet i nderuari Eldonel sepse nese je i njoftuar pas shkrimeve të Kuranit për muslimanet jan të shenjëta edhe shkrimet e hadithit sepse jan shkruar nga shokët e Muhamedit dhe njerëzit që kan jetuar me të ne kohen e tij ndersa sa i perket emrit jezus ne orgjinal (hebraisht) është quajtur JESHUA që do të thot  ZOTI SHPETON se edhe gjuha hebraike dhe ajo arabe jan ne nje familje te gjuheve Jeshua apo Isa dhe ne gjuhen shqipe Jezus apo ne anglisht Jesus (Gjizes) por per Muslimanet Shqipëtar e quajn ISA ashtu si Arabet për ndonje pyetje tjeter mund te me drejtohesh qoft ne forum apo edhe ne emailadrese FLM 
> edhe per fund une vetem ju kam pyetur per Muhamedin se qka mendoni qe ai kur ka qene ne moshen 51 vjeq u martua me Aishen vajzen e Ebubekrit (Abu Bakr-i) kur ajo ishte vetem 6 vjeqe dhe fjeti me te qe kur ajo ishte 9 vjeqe a mund te quhet Muhamedi Pedofil ?


Shiko per hadithe une e di .
Mirpo ti ke ik pak nga sqarimi qe te kam dhene 
Tregom qka je ka don te thuash me kete ?
Dallimi ne mosh, apo martesa e hershme e Ajshes veq ndami veq e veq qka po te intereson me dit 
Kurse per Jezusin prap ke ik nga pyetja qe kam parashtruar.
Pyetja ime ka qen Jezusi a eshte biri apo babai sipas jush  jo domethenja  e e emrit Jezus.

----------


## krishterprizren

me vjen mire besi84 qe ke lexuar artikullin qe kam parashtruar une ndersa sa i perket hadithit muslimanet i besojne 100 % se jan te verteta po qe se sjan te verteta nese nuk i kan rezistuar kohes do ta hedhin posht edhe do te thon njesoj si per shkrimet e bibles qe thone se eshte haram edhe ti shfletojme se nuk i kan rezistuar kohes por per kete ngjarje flasin shum hadithe edhe shum AUTOR te haditheve  e kan te njejten pergjigjje sa i perket Ajshes gruas se Muhamedit ---- gjithashtu  shume libra muslimane shkruajn se atehere kan qene gjoja vajzat shume te rritshme e shume arsyetime te tjera per kete rast skandal...    

i dashur ELDONEL 

une kam dashur te them ne kete edhe dallimet ne mosh edhe martesa e hershme se ketu kemi te bejme me nje plak 51 vjeqar duke i kerkuar AbuBakrit shokut te tij vajzen e tij 6 vjeqare per martes a nuk eshte e turpshme apo a kishe pranuar qe vajza jote 6 vjeqare te marr per martese nje 51 vjeqar edhe aj te pres edhe nja 3 vjet e pastaj te hyj dhender por ketu skemi te bejme asgje me dashuri se ajo vete ska ditur se qka eshte dashuria as martesa as qka do te thot te behesh grua ajo ka qene 6 vjeqe zotri kemi te bejme me nje SKANDAL te lutem me sqaro ndersa per Jezusin ke dal pakes nga tema 
Jezusi ka qene zot sepse ka ardhur nga qielli edhe atje eshte sepse nga ka ardhe edhe ka shkuar vete Perendia na eshte shfaqur ne trajt njeriu dhe na ka treguar per veten e tij mos thuaj se nuk eshte e mundeshme se per Perendine asgje nuk eshte e pamundeshme Ai vetem ka dashur te na tregoj se sa i mire eshte sa i shenjte sa i drejt sa i ditur mrekullite e tij jan te medha aj ngjalli te vdekurit e kete gje mund ta bej vetem zoti Ai vete ka thene a mundet vall ta dij i verberi se si eshte drita ashtu shum njerez nuk do tja dijne se jan ne mekat nuk e kerkojne te verteten po ta kerkosh te verteten do ta gjesh jam shume i bindur por ama nese e kerkosh ELDONEL beje vetem nje lutje te thjeshte o zot me trego te verteten PA DYSHIM SE DO TE PERGJIGJET 
jEZUSI ESHTE EDHE BABA EDHE AT 
JEZUSI ESHTE GJITHQKA SE ESHTE PERENDI VET AI KA THENE UNE DHE ATI JEMI NJE

----------


## celyy

krishterprizren , po si eshte e mundur qe zoti te haj, pra e kam fjalen per at darken e shenjt a si i thoni ju, qe tani e keni si fest (pashket).
Pastaj si lejon zoti qe te perbuzet nga njerzit e thjesht duke e kryqezuar ate ?

----------


## krishterprizren

> krishterprizren , po si eshte e mundur qe zoti te haj, pra e kam fjalen per at darken e shenjt a si i thoni ju, qe tani e keni si fest (pashket).
> Pastaj si lejon zoti qe te perbuzet nga njerzit e thjesht duke e kryqezuar ate ?


i nderuar nuk po flasim per Jezusin por per Muhamedin po sa i perket Jezusit darkes se shejt apo qfar po pyet ti hapim teme tjeter DAKORD po flasim per nje skandal Muhamedi ishte pedofil apo jo

----------


## besi84

> *me vjen mire besi84 qe ke lexuar artikullin qe kam parashtruar une ndersa sa i perket hadithit muslimanet i besojne 100 % se jan te verteta po qe se sjan te verteta nese nuk i kan rezistuar kohes do ta hedhin posht edhe do te thon njesoj si per shkrimet e bibles qe thone se eshte haram edhe ti shfletojme se nuk i kan rezistuar kohes por per kete ngjarje flasin shum hadithe edhe shum AUTOR te haditheve  e kan te njejten pergjigjje sa i perket Ajshes gruas se Muhamedit ---- gjithashtu  shume libra muslimane shkruajn se atehere kan qene gjoja vajzat shume te rritshme e shume arsyetime te tjera per kete rast skandal...   * i dashur ELDONEL 
> 
> une kam dashur te them ne kete edhe dallimet ne mosh edhe martesa e hershme se ketu kemi te bejme me nje plak 51 vjeqar duke i kerkuar AbuBakrit shokut te tij vajzen e tij 6 vjeqare per martes a nuk eshte e turpshme apo a kishe pranuar qe vajza jote 6 vjeqare te marr per martese nje 51 vjeqar edhe aj te pres edhe nja 3 vjet e pastaj te hyj dhender por ketu skemi te bejme asgje me dashuri se ajo vete ska ditur se qka eshte dashuria as martesa as qka do te thot te behesh grua ajo ka qene 6 vjeqe zotri kemi te bejme me nje SKANDAL te lutem me sqaro ndersa per Jezusin ke dal pakes nga tema 
> Jezusi ka qene zot sepse ka ardhur nga qielli edhe atje eshte sepse nga ka ardhe edhe ka shkuar vete Perendia na eshte shfaqur ne trajt njeriu dhe na ka treguar per veten e tij mos thuaj se nuk eshte e mundeshme se per Perendine asgje nuk eshte e pamundeshme Ai vetem ka dashur te na tregoj se sa i mire eshte sa i shenjte sa i drejt sa i ditur mrekullite e tij jan te medha aj ngjalli te vdekurit e kete gje mund ta bej vetem zoti Ai vete ka thene a mundet vall ta dij i verberi se si eshte drita ashtu shum njerez nuk do tja dijne se jan ne mekat nuk e kerkojne te verteten po ta kerkosh te verteten do ta gjesh jam shume i bindur por ama nese e kerkosh ELDONEL beje vetem nje lutje te thjeshte o zot me trego te verteten PA DYSHIM SE DO TE PERGJIGJET 
> jEZUSI ESHTE EDHE BABA EDHE AT 
> JEZUSI ESHTE GJITHQKA SE ESHTE PERENDI VET AI KA THENE UNE DHE ATI JEMI NJE


Harrova te te pyes se ka ndonje shkrim ku tregon se nga kush autor u shenuan keto ngjarje.
Personalisht (si musliman qe jam elhamdulilah) mendoje se hadithet e shenuar nga Buhariiu dhe Muslimi jane  me pak te kontestueshme. Ndersa ne kohen e fundit kemi edhe jo musliman qe merren me shenimet te tilla. Se sa munde te jet kjo e besueshme eshte nje pikepytje e madhe.
Ti qe ke bere kete copy-postim nuk e di se qka ke pas per qellime , por une te tregova se vet fakti qe eshte nje paqarrtesi e madhe lidhje me autoresine dhe vetertesin e disa haditheve , don te thote se kjo qe ke postuar ti mund te mos kete kene e vertet fare.
Une besoje hadithen qe jane ne perputhshmeri te plote me Kuranin Famelarte.

P.s shpresoje tjera here te mesoshe vete per Islamin e jo te copy-postosh diq qe ne fakte edhe vet nuk din se qka eshte.

per tmira
besi

----------


## bakudr

> a ishte pedofil apo jo po u a le juve te vendosni


O shoke, 
ka qene tradite e hershme e popujve arabe, cifute te krishtere qe edhe nese martoheshin nuk e konsumonin martesen persa i perket marrdhenieve seksuale. 

Meqe kriteri i debatit ketu eshte bere midis frontit krishtere<---> musliman le te jap nje shembull nga feja cifute (cifute ishin ne ate kohe Marija dhe Jozefi) po themi nena e Jezusit. Marija ne ate kohe ka qene e martuar me Jozefin para se te lindte Jezusin. Por u habit kur ngeli shtatzene megjithese ishte e martuar. Pse? Sepse sic i thone marrveshje/fejese (ne anglisht ajo ishte betrothed). Pra marija e kishte burrin e vet por nuk e kishin konsumuar martesen per sa i perket seksit.

E njejta gje ndodhi edhe me Muhammedin. Fejesa u be kur ajo ishte 6 vjec nderkohe qe ata akoma ishin ne Mekke (ketu perzihen pak datat por me sa mbaj mend martesa behet pasi shkojne ne Medine), martesa behet kur shkojne ne Medine. Dhe pasi behet martesa nuk konsumohet edhe nga aspekti seksual. Konsumohet edhe nga aspekti seksual shume me vone, afersisht nga mosha 14 vjece, kur Aishja fillon tu mesoje grave se cilat rrjedhje ua prishin abdesin, se cilat rrjedhje jane nga periudhat mujore te grave, se cilat gjakrrjedhje nuk i perkisnin periudhave mujore por ishte gjak i paster, se si merrej abdesi, se si merrej gusuli si dhe shume rregulla te tjera fetare. Keto gjera Aishja ja ka mesuar grave te tjera pasi ajo e konsumoi martesen edhe me te qenurit e plote si grua. 

Transmetohet se grate e Medines vinin tek Aishja dhe e pyesnin per rrjedhjet e tyre te verdha, te bardha dhe te kuqe dhe pyesnin nese duhet te fillonin agjerimin, nese duhet te fillonin namazin etj (ne periudha te ndryshme te grave atyre nuk u kerkohet te falen apo edhe te agjerojne).

Pra fejesa eshte bere 6 vjece, martesa eshte bere pas shpernguljes/hixhretit ne medine kur ajo ishte 9 vjece dhe konsumimi i plote i marteses eshte bere me vone kur Aishja filloi tu mesonte grave rreth rregullave fetare persa i perket adhurimit ne periudha te ndryshme.

Aishen perpara se fejohej me profetin Muhammed e paten kerkuar per martese edhe nje familje tjeter por Ebu bekri nuk ja pati dhene vetem pse ata ishin familje qe adhuronin idhujt, nuk ishin muslimane. Nga kjo mesojme se ne traditen e tyre ishte kjo qe vajza pasi fejohej ose martohej mund te jetonte me familjen e burrit te saj.

----------


## bakudr

> i nderuar nuk po flasim per Jezusin por per Muhamedin po sa i perket Jezusit darkes se shejt apo qfar po pyet ti hapim teme tjeter DAKORD po flasim per nje skandal Muhamedi ishte pedofil apo jo


Nuk do dua ta shtyj muhabetin ne teme tjeter por ketu per arsye qe i kam permendur ne postimin tim me lart mendoj se une kam te drejte te bej nje pyejtje: A eshte Jezusi i biri i Jozefit? (Jozefi ishte burri i Marijes)

----------


## dardaniAU

PO te lishe qen Muhameti australian, me siguri qe kishte me u denue si pedofilPor pasi qe eshte arab, nuk denohet se fjala pedofil te arabet nuk ekziston, ngase thuaj se te gjithe martohen me vajza nen 16 vjeare, e burrat nuk ka rendesi se jane edhe nje here me te vjeter!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Per ligjet moderne eshte pedofil,pa asnje lloj diskutimi...Po denohen per pedofili edhe per 13 vjecaret e jo me per 9 vjecaret...

Po kjo lidhet natyrshem me jeten e tij te shthurur,sipas moralit shqiptar, me martesat e shumta vetem per te kenaqur instiktet e tij mashkullore te degjenuara...Mes muhametit dhe nje sulltani qe ka 1000 konkubina nuk ka asnje dallim ne kete pike...
Nje njeri i tille si muhameti nuk mund te merret si njeri i moralshem por perkundrazi,nje njeri qe sot do ishte denuar me 15 vjet burg,minimumi.

*h ketij Njeriut, mire e the ku i shkon mendja dreqit, asnjeher nuk i shkon nje engjulli, nese je shume kurioz, me vjen keq por keni bere pyetje pa vend, dhe pamoral, kuptohet, nga njerez upss, jo njerez po "njerez" nuk pritet gje tjeter....
*

Kjo do te thote qe me zhgenjeve...une prisja prej teje te me thoshe se do ishte lumturia e jetes tende sikur te ishe ti ne vend te asaj fatlumes Aisha,qe arriti ne moshen 9 vjecare te konsumoje martesen me njeriun me te moralshem te botes,qe kishte me shume gra se ckemi ti dhe une gishta neper duar...

Per moralin shqiptar ky njeri eshte i pamoralshem,biles shume i pamoralshem.
3 dite ka njeriu te shenjta njeriu sipas moralit shqiptar
1-lindja
2-martesa
3-vdekja

1 here martohet shqiptari e martohet femra e mashkulli mbi 15 vjec,nuk martohet 20 here me 9 vjecare...
Ky fare profeti eshte armik i moralit shqiptar,eshte i pamoralshem deri ne palce.

Pedofilise nje islamik nuk i ve moshe...Sipas arabikeve meqe nje femer 12-13 vjecare eshte ne gjendje riprodhimi,martoje .... Kjo sot quhet pedofili per te gjithe,pervecse per islamiket...Edhe po ishte 9 vjece s'ka problem thone,rendesi ka qe eshte ne gjendje riprodhimi. edhe neqoftese ka ndonje pjellori me te parakoshme si 7 vjece ,ska problem....

Imagjino nje 10 vjecare me femije...e shkreta Aisha ne duart e kujt perbindeshi ra.

----------


## Atheist

Akuzat ndaj Muhamedit për pedofil do kishin kuptim sikur ky të ekzistonte, pikë së pari...

Megjithatë mbetet ideja se megjithëse Muhamedi nuk ka ekzistu naiherë, është arketip i jevgjve, ose mishëron dëshirat dhe realitetin e tyre. Kështu që është e pritshme që jevgjit që shpikën islamin kanë qenë në tërësinë e tyre një shoqëri pedofile, dhe se kjo fe vazhdon të promovojë vlerat e pedofilisë si moral, dhe vërtet që duhet të jesh pedofil brenda teje që të jesh mysliman. Çështje arketipi, shembulli dhe besimi.

----------


## krishterprizren

*KETO JAM DISA HADITHE QE VETE MUSLIMANET I BESOJN LOGJIKONI NJEHER E PASTAJ MENDOHUNI SE QKA TE SHKRUANI* *Sahih Libri 008, Numër 3310:

Aisha (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) dëshmoi: Apostulli i Allahut (paqa qoftë me të) u martua me mua kur isha 6 vjeç, dhe u pranova në shtëpinë e tij kur isha 9 vjeç. 

Sahih Bukhari Volumi 7, Libri 62, Numër 64

…që profeti u martua me të kur ajo ishte gjashtë vjeç, dhe konsumoi martesën kur ajo ishte 9 vjeç, dhe ajo qëndroi me të për nëntë vjet (dmth deri në vdekjen e tij).


Sahih Bukhari Volumi 7, Libri 62, Numër 88 

Profeti shkroi (kontratën e martesës) me Aishen kur ajo ishte gjashtë vjeç dhe konsumoi martesën me të kur ajo ishte nëntë vjeç dhe ajo qëndroi me të nëntë vjet (dmth deri në vdekjen e tij).*

----------


## krishterprizren

> Po qe te flasesh per Muhamedin duhet te mesosh njehere se si e ka bere martesen, se si kane qene zakonet atehere. Argumenti qe te kam shtruar tregon se martesa eshte plotesuar komplet kur Aishja ka qene 14-15 vjece. Dhe se martesa e Jozefit me Marijen nuk ka qene e ndryshme nga martesa e Muhammedit me Aishen.
> 
> Shembullin e Jezusit dhe te familjes se tij po e jap per ta bere te mundur qe ti te besh nje krahasim per te kuptuar se si beheshin martesat atehere. Familjet e profeteve nuk shahen, une nuk i shaj. Une shembullin e Jezusit nuk e kam futur jashte loje. Sa here qe e kam permendur e kam permendur qe te te jap mundesi te besh nje krahasim.



*ketu eshte fjala per muhamedin kur ai ne nje mosh te shtyre lakmoi nje 6 vjeqare besoj se as nje kulture nuk do ta bente por gjithmone ka qene qe per te vetshpallurin profet nuk duhet bere as nje akuzim edhe ne ate kohe edhe ne kohen e sotme dmth ju musliman nuk guxoni te beni akuza se kinse eshte mekat por keshtu muhamedi vete ka sjell argumenta se nuk duhet akuzuar muhamedi 
ne kohen e muhamedit thuhet se ate e kishte zene ne flagrance gruaja e tij Hafsa me sherbetoren e saj Marien edhe pas kesaj  Marija ishte një nga shërbëtoret e njeres prej grave të Muhamedit. Muhamedi u kap në flagrancë nga gruaja e tij Hafsa, dhe kjo gje solli mjaft zemerim në shtepin e tij, derisa u desh ndërhyrja e “Allah-ut” për ta zgjidhur këtë situat. Kjo histori eshte rregjistruar me hollsi në Hadith nga Omari. Ai sqaron arysen pse u dha ky varg në Kuran:

Sura 66:4

Nëse ju të dyja pendoheni te All-llahu (është më mirë për ju), sepse zemrat tuaja tanimë kanë rrëshqitur, e nëse bashkëveproni kundër tij, ta dini se All-llahu është Ai mbrojtës i tij si dhe Xhibrili dhe besimtarët e ndershëm; e kur është kështu, edhe engjëjt i dalin në ndihmë.

SHIKONI SE SI E MBRON VETEN E TIJ MUHAMEDI KUR E AKUZOJN  
Ato t dyja per te cilen flitet n vargun me lart janë Hafsa dhe Aisha, dy nga gratë e Muhamedit, të cilat shkaktuan aq shumë debat kur ndodhi kjo gjë, saqë Muhamedi mendoi t’i divorcojë të gjitha gratë

Sura 66:1-5:

O ti pejgamber (o ti, që të është sjellë kumtesa nga qielli),pse ia ndalon vetes atë që All-llahu ta lejoi? A kërkon me të pajtimin e grave tuaja? All-llahu është mëkatfalës, mëshirues. 2. All-llahu u ka përcaktuar juve zgjidhjen e betimeve tuaja; All-llahu është kujdestari juaj; Ai është i gjithdijshmi, i urti. 3. (Përkujto) kur Pejgamberi ndonjerës prej grave të veta i kumtoi fshehurazi një lajm, e kur ajo tregoi atë (lajm), e All-llahu (Pejgamberit) i zbuloi atij për të (kallzimin e lajmit nga ajo grua), ai ia bëri (asaj) me dije një pjesë të tregimit, kurse për pjesën tjetër heshti. E kur ai (pejgamberi) e njohtoi atë (gruan) me atë (që i kishte treguar), ajo tha: "E kush të tregoi ty këtë?" Ai tha: "Më tregoi i gjithdijshmi, njohësi i të fshehtave!" 4. Nëse ju të dyja pendoheni te All-llahu (është më mirë për ju), sepse zemrat tuaja tanimë kanë rrëshqitur, e nëse bashkëveproni kundër tij, ta dini se All-llahu është Ai mbrojtës i tij si dhe Xhibrili dhe besimtarët e ndershëm; e kur është kështu, edhe engjëjt i dalin në ndihmë. 5. Nëse ai u ka lëshuar juve, është detyrë e Zotit të tij t'i bëjë atij zëvendsim me gra edhe më të mira se ju; muslimane, besimtare, respektuese, penduese, adhuruese, emigruese që kanë qenë të martuara ose virgjëresha.
A ka mE mire se kaq? Allah-u nderhyn apet dhe i jep lirinë profetit te tij te plotësojë çdo dëshirë te mishit, madje edhe t’i divorcojë te gjitha gratë nese kështu dëshiron ai, dhe të marri gra të tjera edhe më të reja ose virgjëresha.

TE DASHUR 
Ai lakmon gruan e birit të tij të adoptuar, i cili e divorcon gruan që Muhamedi të martohet me të.


MUHAMEDI ESHTE MANIAK SEXUAL !!!! 
ky njeri eshte ne mes te ferrit xhehnemit*

----------


## Foks007

krishteri

pse SOLOMONI kishte 1000 gra, 700 gra dhe 300 roberesha, 

pse davudi kishte 800 gra,
?

ne bibel i ke keto

----------


## eldonel

> Atehere ishte kulture arabe dhe ishte normale martesa me femije ne kohen e xhahilise (periudha para - islame), Muhamedi jo vetem qe nuk e ndaloi, por e praktikoi vet. Tani myslimanet jane duke mohuar faktet historike ne hadithe qe tregojne per kete martese dhe po mohojne hadithet qe dijetaret me te medhenje islame i kane konsideruar si te sakta, dhe ne njefare menyre i arsyetoj sepse islami humbe imazhin si 'feja e vertete'.
> 
> Respekt


Po ju kete  e keni ne Bibel  e din apo jo ? Ja tani ta beje nje pyetje Cila nga Bilblat eshte fjal e Perendis ajo e katokieve apo e protestanteve ? Te kujtoj se dallimi eshte ne 7 libra dhe nuk jane pak , e ne kemi te gjith Kuranin kurse hadithet ne te gjithe e dim qe ka edhe te dobta kaq kisha merri krahasoj dhe vlereso .

----------


## bakudr

> Po ne fakt ka qene edhepse nuk deshiroj t'i fyej myslimanet dhe besimin e tyre, nuk ka rendesi ketu 'vendet e nxehta' dhe 'vendet e ftohta' se femiu eshte femi si ne Arabi si ne Kosove, si ne Shqiperi etj...
> 
> Pedophilia or paedophilia (Commonwealth usage) is the primary or *exclusive sexual attraction of adults to prepubescent children*.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia


Po nqs marrdhenia seksuale behet ne moshen 15 vjecare?
Mesia, krishterprizren dhe Angel--- ju po flisni me veten por s'po e kuptoni. Angeli duket sikur e ka nga damari (aty ku i rreh) ateist apo ndonje i ngjashem dhe mendoj se nuk duhet te shkruaje ne kete teme. 

Nje pyejtje per Mesia dhe Krishterprizren: *C'ndryshim ka martesa e Muhammedit me Aishen nga martesa e Jozefit me Marijen*?

E perseris: une nuk dua dhe nuk i fyej familjet e profeteve (megjithese ne bibel, sipas bibles jane martuar vellezer e motra me njeri-tjetrin sic permendet per vellezerit e Jozefit te birit te Jakubit--- me burime te fese islame keto martesa midis vellezer dhe motra nuk jane te verteta, nuk kane ndodhur) por pyejtjen e mesiperme po ua bej qe tju jepet mundesia te beni nje krahasim.

Nqs keni ndermend te flisni me veten filloni e nisini njeri-tjetrit mesazhe personale por perderisa ketu lexojne te gjithe kini guximin dhe jepini pergjigje te gjitha pyejtjeve.

----------


## krishterprizren

"Deshiro per te tjeret, ate qe deshiron per veten" ---- Muhamedi a.s---- 

shiko se qka deshiruar Muhamedi per te tjeret moj princesha 

dmth aj edhe per te tjeret ka deshiruar qe te jene si vet ai "pedofil"
nje 6 vjeqare pergrua kur ai ishte ne nje mosh mazhorene

----------

